# Lots of Bunny Flops!



## Lynne_Bunny (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello! 

Peter has had some more big changes recently, we have moved house again! Now he is in my living room in a nice big cage, but I have noticed some (I assume positive) changes in his behaviour. 

He is flopping ALL THE TIME! I've never seen him so happy! Because he doesn't have a bunny companion he is very content with human attention. So I guess because there is usually someone in the living room he is relishing in the constant company? There isn't a chance it's anything negative is there? 

Here he is adorably flopped out &#128048;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442756396.521368.jpg


Xx


----------



## Bville (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but my bunnies seem to flop more when it's warm. Is your new place warmer than you old one?


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 21, 2015)

I think my bunny flops more when he happy. To me, your bunny looks extremely happy in that photo. I'll bet he loves being in the living room, a part of all the action.


----------



## princessfional (Oct 22, 2015)

My bunny flops when he's super relaxed and is thinking that nothing's out to get him! He's also in the living room so he gets to see everything and one part of the cage is against a wall so it seems secure too.  :happybunny:


----------



## jschreiner4569 (Oct 22, 2015)

I consider stop and flops an action of complete happiness, trust and maybe a need for a little rest after such a fun playtime. Your bunny is telling you that all is well in his world.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Oct 22, 2015)

I gave Bville's theory a test. I cranked the heat up in the house. Bunny flopped more. 
Not sure how to interpret the data, but there it is.


----------



## jschreiner4569 (Oct 24, 2015)

Bunnies do not tolerate heat well. Perhaps it stopped and flopped sooner to cool off. ??


----------



## Christiaan (Nov 5, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446746119.121378.jpg

Priceless...


----------

